# Lorem Ipsum



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 27, 2006)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.

At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. 

Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat.

_Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..._

Where did the above passage come from, and what is its present-day relevance? (It is a tiny instance of wry humor that the censorbot, in its vast and mindless ignorance, takes legitimate Latin for English vulgarism...  )

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 27, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Where did the above passage come from, and what is its present-day relevance? (It is a tiny instance of wry humor that the censorbot, in its vast and mindless ignorance, takes legitimate Latin for English vulgarism...  )


I'm not sure if you're asking this because you don't know, or because you want to test us to see if we know... but I couldn't work out what the 3-lettered censored word was so I felt I needed to look it up  

Anyway, Lorem Ipsum is a standard dummy text used by the printing industry. They use it to test lay-outs of type-sets, and now in computer programs and web pages as well. www.lipsum.com tells us it's not just random text



> It has roots in a piece of classical Latin literature from 45 BC, making it over 2000 years old. Richard McClintock, a Latin professor at Hampden-Sydney College in Virginia, looked up one of the more obscure Latin words, consectetur, from a Lorem Ipsum passage, and going through the cites of the word in classical literature, discovered the undoubtable source. Lorem Ipsum comes from sections 1.10.32 and 1.10.33 of "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum" (The Extremes of Good and Evil) by Cicero, written in 45 BC. This book is a treatise on the theory of ethics, very popular during the Renaissance. The first line of Lorem Ipsum, "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet..", comes from a line in section 1.10.32.


So there's the answer to both your questions, Barley. I had no idea about either of them beforehand, so I simply Googled a section of the text


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 28, 2006)

The cited reference may be found at http://www.intratext.com/X/LAT0255.htm, and the entire extant text of “de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum” at http://www.intratext.com/IXT/LAT0255/_P4.HTM. An English translation is available at http://www.epicurus.info/etexts/De_Finibus.html#X, where the passage you cite is translated to read as


Cicero said:


> But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of reprobating pleasure and extolling pain arose. To do so, I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure? On the other hand, we denounce with righteous indignation and dislike men who are so beguiled and demoralized by the charms of the pleasure of the moment, so blinded by desire, that they cannot foresee the pain and trouble that are bound to ensue; and equal blame belongs to those who fail in their duty through weakness of will, which is the same as saying through shrinking from toil and pain. These cases are perfectly simple and easy to distinguish. In a free hour, when our power of choice is untrammeled and when nothing prevents our being able to do what we like best, every pleasure is to be welcomed and every pain avoided. But in certain emergencies and owing to the claims of duty or the obligations of business it will frequently occur that pleasures have to be repudiated and annoyances accepted. The wise man therefore always holds in these matters to this principle of selection: he rejects pleasures to secure other greater pleasures, or else he endures pains to avoid worse pains.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 28, 2006)

Aha! Gold Stars to both of you! 

I first ran into "Lorem Ipsum" way back when Macintosh was just leaving OS 6 for OS 7, and I was using a word processing program called ClarisWorks (which later became AppleWorks 6), and the third-party user's manuals would regularly use Lorem Ipsum passages in their samples of page layouts. I would think to myself, "What the hell is this stuff??! It looks like Latin," but I never took it any farther. For some reason the other day I decided to google it, and came up with exactly the page you came up with. So I thought it might be fun to post it and see what everyone else might come up with. It turns out that you two stalwart sharpies had no trouble in doing the right thing! 

Barley

PS: The Latin three-letter word that was censored means "with" or "as." Now see if you can figure out what the word is...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 28, 2006)

I know the word you speak of Barley hehe, I can pm it to you if you wish


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 28, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> PS: The Latin three-letter word that was censored means "with" or "as." Now see if you can figure out what the word is...


Aye, I looked that up when I Googled it  Ironic that I should further my mind as a happy by-product of an immature desire to find out what word was censored...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah, the joys of Latin... 

Barley


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm suprised the word was censored. I'm quite sure I had it in one of my old sigs on the forum. (the sig was a latin quote, don't worry)


----------

